# Proud of my Puppy!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I didn't expect to be having serious brags about Mauser so soon but this one is a biggie!

Tonight I took him to the Pet Supplies Plus to pick out some toys and do some socializing.

No sooner had we parked and got out of the car then a woman calls out to him. As he's going over to greet her a man and young boy start towards us.

The young boy is SCREECHING and laughing and flailing his arms about and jumping up and down. The father was trying to hold the boys arms still but not having much luck. 

When they got right up to us Mauser took one step back, as if to check out the situation. The father finally got the boys arms together and helped him bend over to show Mauser his hands.

Mauser didn't hesitate - he walked right up and started sniffing the boys hands. This sent the boy into more screeching and flailing.

He was autistic.

Other than that slight bit of hesitation Mauser had NO problems with that situation!! I was ready to pick him up at the slightest hint of him being unsure or scared, but he never was. He never dropped his ears, tucked his tail or showed any other signs of unease.

For his reward he got to go into the store and hunt down, catch, kill and devour all the crickets running loose in the store. That in and of itself was quite amusing!!

Thanks, Trish for breeding and raising such and AWESOME boy!!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

CONGRATS As a person who has looked after numerous autistic children and teens I know exactly what you are describing. That is why I love my dogs so much, not only do they interact perfectly, we also get some odd looking and acting adult men in as my daughter works at group homes and often stops by for bathroom breaks with them. When you get a large man push in the door, not stop but run to the bathroom, and the dogs who were barking at the door, back up with a command and allow them in and follow them but not scare, nor hamper them but respect your orders that it is OK, you have a good dog. CONGRATS


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WOW that is AWESOME!!!!! I want him...... great pup that Mauser!!!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good boy Mauser!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

What a neat story! You're welcome Lauri


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Congrats to both the breeder & the handler! It is nice to see well bred pups who are handled properly in such situations. There are fewer and fewer GSD's who can keep composed in such situations, you have a good one so keep up the socializing!

Tina


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I love stories like this!! Good boy Mauser!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Very very nice Lauri!! I would not expect anything less from a Triton puppy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderful to see what a good, stable dog _should_ be!

Both you and Trish have reason to brag and be proud!


----------

